# Carles Magraner Capella de ministers is phenomenal i purchased couple of releases wow



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Most of there album are top notch, good presentation, great recording , great music of ancient lore, i have several title of them, they never disapointed me.

So here ladie'S and gentelmen my lastest purchased for Capella de minister, behold:

The wonderfull:Tyrant los Blanch,a truelly epic journey await the listener great great album , this is what im listening right now.

Deuxio La Harpe de mélodie featuring ars subtilior artist

tercio the mysterieous arabic medieval music of Al Hadiquat adai'a

Deprofundis cherrish and salute excellence of skills, and admirable rendition of ancient music, i aprove this ensemble and there fabuleous music,What do you think about these guys folks, i think they rival or could be better than even Jordi Savall works, less polish more alive, less static, sorry mister Savall R.i.P

goodnight folks :tiphat:


----------

